
Did Google bluff Microsoft into over paying for Facebook? - transburgh
http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=223
======
alfa
Well, if Google ended up the winner people would say the same thing about
Microsoft bluffing Google. The real bluffer here is Facebook.

------
joshwa
Just like the wireless spectrum bid...

